# HELP NEEDED! How do you remove the hair from a hog?



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Done got myself in a doosie. I got my buddy to bring me a small hog to roast, but I am having a heck of a time getting the hair off. Is there anyone or anywhere to take it to get the hair off. Its already gutted, we just need to get the hair off it. AAAAAnnnnnyyyyyyy HELP is appreciated!!

Adolph Postel
832-212-4865


----------



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

The olnly way i have ever seet it done it to get you a burlap sack and a HUGE pot of boiling water. Put the burlap sack over sections on the pig and pour boiling water over it. Let the sack sit there for a few and then scrape the hair off. Dont let the sack stay tere too long or you will start to cook the outer portions of the meat. That how they do it country style in Louisiana. Good Luck


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

skin it


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ya were gonna roast the pig whole, so we want the skin on. I tried putting a towel on a section of the pig and pouring boiling water on it and letting it sit, but man its hard to pull out. I know it will probably be harder if I shave it correct? and then some hair will stay in the skin. I've never done it before, so I now have three pots boiling at a time. I wish there was somewhere I could take it that could do it.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

skin the pig and roast it like that. I've never had one de-haired so to say...sounds weird.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

With the hot water, you have to shave it...sharp knife and hold the handle and the tip and pull like a big razor. It has to be sharp!


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Went to a pig roast while hunting in Kansas and they took a pear burner to the hog and then washed it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RG said:


> Went to a pig roast while hunting in Kansas and they took a pear burner to the hog and then washed it.


I think the smell from doing that would make me lose my appetite... LOL


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

if your not planning on eating the skin I am not sure you really have to worry about it. it should burn off while roasting anyway. but if you don't eat the skin, would it matter if there had been hair on it?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Big chicken plucker.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Nair.....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Get a hairless,pen,farm,butcher raised pig. Quarter up that feral hog.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Whizz Bang Chicken Plucker, pm gator gar. rs


----------



## BBradford71 (Nov 10, 2010)

Use a torch and singe the hair off, we do it all the time and it works very well. When you roast the pig that will take care of any little bit that was missed.


----------



## DeepSeaRedneck (Jun 20, 2010)

I have herd of people scarpeing it, but they also say its alot of work an Im not sure how its done.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

If you roast it with skin on you need to scrap the hair which removes the hair root too, which is very different than "shaving". I"ve never burned the hair off and cooked it with the skin on.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*scrape*



spechunter said:


> The olnly way i have ever seet it done it to get you a burlap sack and a HUGE pot of boiling water. Put the burlap sack over sections on the pig and pour boiling water over it. Let the sack sit there for a few and then scrape the hair off. Dont let the sack stay tere too long or you will start to cook the outer portions of the meat. That how they do it country style in Louisiana. Good Luck


 Spechunter is right done it that way for years,All i can add is after it sits a few minute reach under the sac and pull some hair if it pulls out with no effort its ready.Then take an butcher knife and drag it across ( almost like scaleing a fish) the hair will come right off.Your not shaveing it so knife does not have to be that sharp.A couple of guys can scrape a 300# hog in 5 or 10 minutes.Not counting the head and feet there a little slower....CVA34


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

You might be a ******* if......

lmao


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with the burlap sap. That is how we did it growing up in RGv evert Chrismas, New Year and 4th. Shouldn't take long once you warm yo the area enough. Have to let the burlap heat it up a good bit. The last few we used a dog undercoat brush to pull the hair off. Worked great and easier om the hands.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

build a fire under a drum full of water. Let water get almost to boiling dip in hot water. Scrape with back side a fillet knife. If this is a wild hog all i got to say is good luck.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ain't no diff in a wild hog or tame, I will say if you let it to hot you will 'set' the hair....WW


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmmm...what about " hot waxing" That seems to work on removing hair pretty good


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

mudcatz71 said:


> build a fire under a drum full of water. Let water get almost to boiling dip in hot water. Scrape with back side a fillet knife. If this is a wild hog all i got to say is good luck.


Thats how we did them at my dads farm when I was a kid. Lot of work, but worth the time spent.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Skin it and wrap the carcass in cheese cloth. Just keep it away from the flames.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Use your crawfish pot and get the water boiling hot throw a burlap sack in there and grab it and throw it on the pig get a big knife and start shaveing.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Well SON OF A MONKEYS UNCLE!! Holy **** that was hard. First of all, Devil1824 has the right idea, and knows what he's talkin' bout. I ain't ever trying to skin no dang Feral Hog again. I was ill prepared to say the least. And even more so since I hadn't ever done it before. 

I got some of the hair off, and even had a couple of really nice good lookin clean spots of nice white skin, but to get all the hair off....PFFTTT I'da been there all week. After a couple of calls from guys on the board, I decided to go ahead and just skin it. It was a relief, and wouldn't take as long as tryin to pluck ever darn hair folicle out that thing. WRONG! I'm a fisherman, and I hunt birds, I didn't have the slightest clue as to what I was doing. I knew it was gonna be a long evening. So I started skinnin the best I could. I don't have anything to hang this thing up with or at, so I just did it on the table I was working on. I got about halfway done with the back, then my neighbor came over and took over. Took the electric carving knife and went to town, had that joker carved up in no time flat. Got some tenderloin, ribs and roast out of it, it ended up looking pretty good, and wasn't as messy. But we won't be able to roast this one whole. But NO PROBLEM, I don't mind buying a nice clean one from somewhere. I dont think I'll ever do this again, LOL! It gave me a new respect for bacon and ham......This thing kicked my butt, I was completely wore out. I'll try to post some pics later......Thanks for all the replies, phone calls and help......


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

Skinning is always better on a feral hog unless you are trapping them and can make prepararions for heating the water ahead of time. Heat the water almost to the boiling point, then put the hog in a 55 gal. drum that is set in the ground at about a 30 deg. angle and add the water. Turn the hog over and over several times and then swap ends and repeat. Pull the hog out and begin scraping, not shaving, and the hair will come right out. In skinning one try using a box cutter knife and adjust the blade to about 1/4" long and cut horizontally dow the hog in about 4 places and it will skin a lot easier and leave the fat on.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I will repeat this.....again.*

if your feral hog ever makes it to your truck or camp, you are IMO doing it wrong. Just take off the straps and hams in the field and drag that nasty stinker away from your feeder with a rope tied to your truck/atv hitch. If you want more meat, shoot another one. (notice in the image....no blood, no guts...just a bag of nice clean meat.)


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Gillette Fusion


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> if your feral hog ever makes it to your truck or camp, you are IMO doing it wrong. Just take off the straps and hams in the field and drag that nasty stinker away from your feeder with a rope tied to your truck/atv hitch. If you want more meat, shoot another one. (notice in the image....no blood, no guts...just a bag of nice clean meat.)


we always calledd that "poacher skinning", really handy when you have a trap full of piggies


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Hot water and burlap like mentioned above and scrape with one of these.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

a couple beer and a bubble bath


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Scald him, then scrape the hair off.....at least that's how we did it on the farm ,way back when. Dunked the small ones in a 55 gal.drum, and covered the big ones with a tow sack and poured the boiling water over them...put them on a big table made of 2 x 12 ....and then scraped with a butcher knife.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*GOOD POST*



adpostel said:


> Well SON OF A MONKEYS UNCLE!! Holy **** that was hard. First of all, Devil1824 has the right idea, and knows what he's talkin' bout. I ain't ever trying to skin no dang Feral Hog again. I was ill prepared to say the least. And even more so since I hadn't ever done it before.
> 
> I got some of the hair off, and even had a couple of really nice good lookin clean spots of nice white skin, but to get all the hair off....PFFTTT I'da been there all week. After a couple of calls from guys on the board, I decided to go ahead and just skin it. It was a relief, and wouldn't take as long as tryin to pluck ever darn hair folicle out that thing. WRONG! I'm a fisherman, and I hunt birds, I didn't have the slightest clue as to what I was doing. I knew it was gonna be a long evening. So I started skinnin the best I could. I don't have anything to hang this thing up with or at, so I just did it on the table I was working on. I got about halfway done with the back, then my neighbor came over and took over. Took the electric carving knife and went to town, had that joker carved up in no time flat. Got some tenderloin, ribs and roast out of it, it ended up looking pretty good, and wasn't as messy. But we won't be able to roast this one whole. But NO PROBLEM, I don't mind buying a nice clean one from somewhere. I dont think I'll ever do this again, LOL! It gave me a new respect for bacon and ham......This thing kicked my butt, I was completely wore out. I'll try to post some pics later......Thanks for all the replies, phone calls and help......


I THOUGHT THIS WAS GOING TO GET MORE OUT OF HAND(JOKES). Im glad you got him cleaned.:brew:


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*your right*



coogerpop said:


> Scald him, then scrape the hair off.....at least that's how we did it on the farm ,way back when. Dunked the small ones in a 55 gal.drum, and covered the big ones with a tow sack and poured the boiling water over them...put them on a big table made of 2 x 12 ....and then scraped with a butcher knife.


When i was growing up, i remember my uncles cleaning a hog with one of those.dang that brings back some bad memories.....LOL:cheers:


----------

